# From Conception to Birth



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

*This is an amazing video on human life from conception to birth using the newest x-ray scanning technology that won its two inventors the Nobel Peace Prize. Presenter is Dr. Alexander Tsiaras, Associate Professor of Medicine at Yale, working with NASA in preparation of surgery in deep space by the Astronauts. *
 


*This is a remarkable color video every person should see, as you will probably agree...showing the magic, mystery and Divinity of Life! *

*http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=fKyljukBE70*


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Totally amazing!!! It is beyond me how one could watch this and still not know there is a creator!

We are fearfully and wonderfully made!!!


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

This just another confirmation of the Word which states ''that knowledge will increase'', wow that was awesome to see almost play by play.


----------

